

Working With Unix Processes - jstorimer
http://workingwithunixprocesses.com/

======
jws
$27 ebook on unix processes, signals, and all that jazz. Examples and sample
code in Ruby. Written by Jesse Storimer (jstorimer at HN) of Shopify.

------
Soleone
I read the first six chapters and I really, really like it so far, great
writing style and very informative!

------
berberous
I'm intrigued, but would appreciate a free first chapter or two.

